# Auf Radon ZR Team 5.0 Mod. 2013 warten?



## conway_fahrer (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein ZR Team 5.0 zu holen.

Nun stellt sich mir aber nach der Ankündigung für das ZR Team 5.0 2013 (499) die Frage, warum ich ich für das 2012er ZR Team 5.0 (599) 100 mehr ausgeben sollte.

Im Prinzip wäre es doch eigentlich meine Dummheit, für ein "bald-Vorjahresmodell" 100 mehr auszugeben. Oder sehe ich das falsch bzw. habe ich etwas übersehen?

MfG


----------



## Aalex (16. August 2012)

das team 5.0 aus 2013 wird wohl schlechter ausgestattet sein, als es das 2012er jetzt ist. 

dafür wird das neue wohl schicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LsM99 (16. August 2012)

Für 599,- bekommst du nun das 2013er 6.0, das aber wiederum schlechter ausgestattet scheint, also das 2012er. Scheint, dass das 6.0er 2013 = 5.0er 2012 sein könnte. Vergleich lieber die Komponenten anstelle der Modellnummer, so gehst du auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## cooky7 (3. September 2012)

Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr direkt in Bonn das ZR Team 5.0 2012 gekauft und bin mit diesem Rad rundum zufrieden. Top Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss, kann das Rad nur weiterempfehlen.

Zum 2013er:
Das 2013er hat eine schlechtere Gabel (XC28 statt XC30)
" " " " " " " " " " "schlechtere Schalthebel (Acera statt Deore)
" " " " " " " " " " schlechtere und kleinere Bremsen (AM 395 160/160mm 
statt AM 445 180/160mm)
" " " " " " " " " " !!! einen schlechteren Umwerfer !!! (Alivio statt Deore)
sonstige diverse Teile die den Teilen des 2012er nicht das Wasser reichen können

Generell auch noch 9-speed anstatt 10-speed

Somit hat sich das ZR Team 5.0 2103 deutlich zum Vorjahresmodell verschlechtert, was auch den Preisunterschied erklärt!!!

Also würde ich an deiner Stelle zum 2012er greifen. Ich habe es ja schon Ich finde ausserdem die Race Face Teile schöner als die Easton Teile aber das ist ja Geschmackssache!


----------



## Kruemelmonster (4. September 2012)

Da Räder üblicherweise nicht einfach so billiger werden, kann man als Faustregel ruhig davon ausgehen, dass die Preisunterschiede immer auf Sparmaßnahmen der Anbieter beruhen, also schlechteren Komponenten. Geschenkt wird nichts, zumal es sich hierbei erstmal noch um die Listenpreise handelt.


----------

